# 93299 with 93297



## coders_rock! (Mar 15, 2013)

Good day,

Can you report codes 93299 with 93297?

Thank you...


----------



## HEMINGWAYT (Mar 18, 2013)

Yes you can report these together.  93297 is for the professional portion and 93299 is the technical.


----------

